# Ridicule as police say kissing under the mistletoe without consent is 'rape'.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ha, ha ,ha, ha, ha!!! Sometime ya gotta ridicule and scorn the fools. Ha, ha,ha!!! Dumb Bells With A Badge!!!

Police have warned Christmas party goers to obtain consent before kissing under the mistletoe otherwise they may be guilty of rape. The advice came in a tweet, since deleted, by the Police Service of Northern Ireland which has been criticised for "trivialising" sexual violence. The force, which has 159,000 followers, tweeted on Saturday: "If you bump into that special someone under the mistletoe tonight, remember that without consent it is rape #SeasonsGreetings".

Ridicule as police say kissing under the mistletoe without consent is 'rape'

I am so glad that my ancestors left England & Scotland to come to America. If I had to live there, I would drown myself.:devil:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberalism uses the law to stamp out standard time honored traditions so no resistance to socialism is possible.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Not rape but it is sexual assault . Rape is something that should never be joked about nor for that matter is a sexual assault.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kissing is rape? Seriously? pfft. What spoilsports.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Y’all... I’m a rapist. Last time I saw my mama, I pecked her RIGHT ON THE CHEEK... I didn’t even ask!!! -hailmaryhailmary-


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Not rape but it is sexual assault . Rape is something that should never be joked about nor for that matter is a sexual assault.


Is there something wrong with you? I mean it, you may have something broken inside. That is a dumb statement, since sexual assault is defined pretty well in law. 
And kissing under the mistletoe ain't it. Do you have any fun in life?


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

I think lena Dumbham has a sock in here.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

unclefred said:


> I think lena Dumbham has a sock in here.


I don't know what the reference is to, but it is funny, and I think you mean a sock puppet.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> Not rape but it is sexual assault . Rape is something that should never be joked about nor for that matter is a sexual assault.


Being kissed under the mistletoe without permission is NOT sexual assault. If it's a sneak attack and unwelcome? then it's beyond rude, and the kisser will likely get what he/she deserves in return - but to make a comparison to a sexual assault is only perpetuating the snowflake sociopathic need for a 'safe space'... and trivializes victims of real sexual assault.

Just before Thanksgiving, I heard on the radio that the Girl Scouts _(wtf happened to the GSA I grew up in??)_ were telling parents to tell their daughters they didn't have to hug relatives because 75% of sexual child abusers are relatives. Could you imagine telling a child something like that?

Part of growing up, and part of being adults, is being able to handle shit when it happens. As a kid, I didn't like it when Aunt Mary pinched my cheeks...but it taught me that there will be things I dont like in life but I will get through them and move on. How the hell are people supposed to learn how to deal with the big stuff that happens - if they're 'bubble-wrapped' against handling the little stuff?

Pffffft.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Not rape but it is sexual assault . Rape is something that should never be joked about nor for that matter is a sexual assault.


Kissing is not sexual assault. It's just an assault.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Not rape but it is sexual assault . Rape is something that should never be joked about nor for that matter is a sexual assault.


I aint joking ..... your logic is smoked!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

6811 said:


> Kissing is not sexual assault. It's just an assault.


Since when? I have kissed women and neither of us thought that it was an assault; both of us were digging it. I thought that it was common knowledge, men and women like to kiss each other. If that is revelatory, then I am dismayed--- unless what you said was meant to be ironic---if so, ha, ha.

Revelatory:
1.revealing something hitherto unknown: Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> Since when? I have kissed women and neither of us thought that it was an assault; both of us were digging it. I thought that it was common knowledge, men and women like to kiss each other. If that is revelatory, then I am dismayed--- unless what you said was meant to be ironic---if so, ha, ha.
> 
> Revelatory:
> 1.revealing something hitherto unknown: Oxford Dictionaries


Obviously it's an assault if it was unwanted....


----------

